# Negotiate?



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

Can you negotiate with well known established breeders? or do you have to pay what they set the price at?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

know what you want in a dog and be willing to pay for their care in producing pups that fit your desire.

There is no such thing as a 'bargain' puppy.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, all of the breeders I have heard of, have non-negotiable prices. Usually, their lower priced dogs are pet-quality dogs. Dogs that would not particularly be suitable for sport. 
Well, I wish you luck puppy hunting!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend it, you're more likely to offend them which is an awful start to a relationship. If you can't afford the full price then wait and save up until you can


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would be embarrassed to negotiate price,(and never have) and if a breeder, would not be impressed with someone who did.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You can always try, but probably risk the chance that they'll just refuse to sell you a puppy.

Most really good breeders have waiting lists of people. There are some that won't take a deposit until a puppy is on the ground, but during that time they'll have way more demand for the puppies than puppies available. So if they have 8 puppies on the ground, and you decide to try to negotiate, you're probably moving to the back of the line, and if the breeder doesn't tell you straight out they don't want to tell you a puppy...they'll just let you know that you're 9th on the list and they only have 8 puppies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Last time I sold a puppy I was working with for a friend, one person tried to negotiate and it was a no-go, pretty insulting actually.

Many good breeders will offer a better price or some other arrangement to a great home for a puppy, but as a buyer I would not negotiate with someone I did not know and didn't have a history of buying from. I've personally gotten two dogs for free from their breeders and one for less than the advertised price but would not be comfortable asking for a deal.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther's breeder wasn't even a pro and she acted insulted over a lot of things. I can't imagine trying to negotiate the price. She would have refused to answer her phone until all the pups were gone.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some breeders won't even quote a price until they've chatted with a potential buyer....
I'd rather pay the price quoted on an upcoming litter than deal with a breeder that isn't up front on what they are charging. 
I'd never try to negotiate a price already listed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shade said:


> I wouldn't recommend it, you're more likely to offend them which is an awful start to a relationship. If you can't afford the full price then wait and save up until you can


:thumbup:



JakodaCD OA said:


> I would be embarrassed to negotiate price,(and never have) and if a breeder, would not be impressed with someone who did.


:thumbup:



Liesje said:


> Last time I sold a puppy I was working with for a friend, one person tried to negotiate and it was a no-go, pretty insulting actually.
> 
> Many good breeders will offer a better price or some other arrangement to a great home for a puppy, but as a buyer I would not negotiate with someone I did not know and didn't have a history of buying from. I've personally gotten two dogs for free from their breeders and one for less than the advertised price but would not be comfortable asking for a deal.


:thumbup:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If I were a breeder, someone who wanted to negotiate would have me wondering if the buyer will have enough funds for food and vet care.

The cost of dog ownership is incurred after purchase.

Hans was cheap compared to what he cost me after I paid the breeder for him.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Hans was cheap compared to what he cost me after I paid the breeder for him.


Oh Lord is this true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bought Gunther for $200 and thought I had the best luck in the world. Already spent over $1000 on vet bills. Not to mention food and the special foods for every time he eats something he shouldn't. Which seems to be weekly.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would not negogtiate ...its tacky If you are concerned about price get a rescue


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think that would be very rude, and distasteful. I wouldn't do it. 

I bought a puppy this year, asked for price when he was offered, and was told the selling price and was offered a discount because I knew the breeder/they were really interested in him coming home with me. Wasn't expecting it at all, would not have asked, but totally awesome.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

It never occurred to me to negotiate for a dog...be it a rescue who needs the money or a purebred where I'm paying for quality. To me, it would indicate to the seller that I may not have the financial resources to take care of the dog should something happen. Vet visits are not cheap.

As others have said, the true expense of dog ownership comes after you purchase the dog.


----------



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

I was just curious so that's why I had asked. Many thanks for the responses so far.


----------

